# Hey from DownUnder



## Dave Bradley (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi, Dave Bradley.. I'm a 20 year veteran saltfly guide in nth east OZ, Hinchinbrook and Cape York mostly. Always been into US skiffs, I'm currently running an 18 HPX, with my clients I run some big water and don't wanna beat up the old fellas.
I've fished the Florida coast a fair bit over the last 8 years and made some great friends, Harry Spear being one of those, we've just landed one of his Lowtide Guides here for a friend of ours. 
Cool site you have I'll be keeping an eye on it in the future.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Dave Bradley said:


> Hi, Dave Bradley.. I'm a 20 year veteran saltfly guide in nth east OZ, Hinchinbrook and Cape York mostly. Always been into US skiffs, I'm currently running an 18 HPX, with my clients I run some big water and don't wanna beat up the old fellas.
> I've fished the Florida coast a fair bit over the last 8 years and made some great friends, Harry Spear being one of those, we've just landed one of his Lowtide Guides here for a friend of ours.
> Cool site you have I'll be keeping an eye on it in the future.
> Thanks, Dave


Hey Dave, I believe I met you at dinner in Sopchoppy with Harry last year when I dropped off the motor for my boat. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Dave Bradley (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah cool... I was there this year but early for an Alabama wedding and slipped down for a quick fish, naturally caught up with Harry. Hows your Spear going?


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Dave Bradley said:


> Yeah cool... I was there this year but early for an Alabama wedding and slipped down for a quick fish, naturally caught up with Harry. Hows your Spear going?


I've been real happy with it. Got to fish out of Luke's skiff as well - Harry does great work.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Dave Bradley said:


> Hi, Dave Bradley.. I'm a 20 year veteran saltfly guide in nth east OZ, Hinchinbrook and Cape York mostly. Always been into US skiffs, I'm currently running an 18 HPX, with my clients I run some big water and don't wanna beat up the old fellas.
> I've fished the Florida coast a fair bit over the last 8 years and made some great friends, Harry Spear being one of those, we've just landed one of his Lowtide Guides here for a friend of ours.
> Cool site you have I'll be keeping an eye on it in the future.
> Thanks, Dave


Australia, the only place I know of where juvenile marlin occasionally cruise shallow water flats.


----------



## Dave Bradley (Dec 17, 2015)

J, that's great. Luke's skiff looks the goods they were just splashing it in May when we were there. Hope all is well.
SJ, I use to guide at Hervey Bay in summer, it's a very short season and no many people stake out they tease them up, why who knows you can do that anywhere in the world. Funny what you guys see of Oz in social media avenues is not always the best bits... I guess it's the self promotional proud that drives it


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Dave Bradley said:


> J, that's great. Luke's skiff looks the goods they were just splashing it in May when we were there. Hope all is well.
> SJ, I use to guide at Hervey Bay in summer, it's a very short season and no many people stake out they tease them up, why who knows you can do that anywhere in the world. Funny what you guys see of Oz in social media avenues is not always the best bits... I guess it's the self promotional proud that drives it


I thought that might be the case. So what species do you target sight fishing there?


----------



## Dave Bradley (Dec 17, 2015)

When I guided at the Bay, Tuna swimming near the beach were reliable enough and Golden Trevally on the inshore flats. Back at home we have a better all year/weather fishery for Permit, Barramundi, Golden Trevally and Queenfish to name a few, this is at Hinchinbrook, northern Queensland about 1000 miles north of Hervey Bay.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Dave Bradley said:


> When I guided at the Bay, Tuna swimming near the beach were reliable enough and Golden Trevally on the inshore flats. Back at home we have a better all year/weather fishery for Permit, Barramundi, Golden Trevally and Queenfish to name a few, this is at Hinchinbrook, northern Queensland about 1000 miles north of Hervey Bay.


Thanks Dave. Mucho diversity there compared to Texas.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Dave Bradley said:


> When I guided at the Bay, Tuna swimming near the beach were reliable enough and Golden Trevally on the inshore flats. Back at home we have a better all year/weather fishery for Permit, Barramundi, Golden Trevally and Queenfish to name a few, this is at Hinchinbrook, northern Queensland about 1000 miles north of Hervey Bay.


Got to visit after I got out of school , but just to surf. Hope to get back someday to fish.


----------

